# Price for high-quality show prospect?



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Eleven years ago, I was sold a "show potential" bitch with an excellent pedigree for $900. In turn the original breeder could get a puppy from the first litter.. in my case she wanted money which was another $900(even thought I sold the pups for less than her purchase price.) I would have to defer to others on the forum as to what is currently ok. So the bitch I purchased was ultimately $1800.


----------



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Sally's Mom  $1800 sounds very reasonable, you scored! I haven't heard anything that low yet from any of the breeders I've talked to. Out of curiosity again, did she come with any health/showing guarantees? I ask because a couple contracts I've read have stated that if health tests are failed the dog is spayed and petted out or kept and breeder owes nothing back to owner... not really comfortable with that when there is a lot of upfront money involved. Wondering if this is a more common practice than I would have thought.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it varies with the sexes, at least I would assume. I have a male show prospect and have heard nothing and there is nothing in my contract about his breeder getting a puppy back. 

Do you want to start breeding goldens and expand your kennel to this breed? I would think that getting a high quality male puppy would be easier to get your hands on, as breeders typically keep the best bitch for themselves or another person in their circle.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I charge the same for show puppies as I do pets ($1400)... for a show potential bitch, I normally ask for 1 puppy back from the first litter.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think my breeder charges any more for a 'show' prospect, however she will not lift the non breeding until the dog has a CH and working titles and I think health clearances all completed and passed. 

The pup I'm waiting on (different breed) it's the same, no extra for a show pup but titles and clearances have to be completed before the non breeding is lifted....

After all a show prospect pup can turn out not as nice as expected and it depends on the owner as to how far they want to go to get the CH done and everything. I think in the cases of the ones I know of, they're just as thrilled to have a dog out being shown and worked and titled with their kennel name on it.


----------



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! Yes, a nice show male would probably be easier to find and I may yet consider that but I really have a strong preference for the girls


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

lilbitofsunshine said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! Yes, a nice show male would probably be easier to find and I may yet consider that but I really have a strong preference for the girls


I didn't see this until now, but just to give another person's experience, our two were sold as show prospects. The prices charged were the same for our dogs or their littermates ($2,000 for Jack and $1,800 for Chloe), but with Chloe we owe 1 puppy back if she's bred down the road. Both breeders are on them as co-owns, but Jack's is really in name only and they will sign off if/when he's finished. They did not retain breeding rights on him, but I've heard that contracting for a single stud service at no charge isn't uncommon for a show male. Ours just didn't ask for it.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

The breeder I bought my puppy from was pretty easy to deal with. He knew I wanted a puppy for obedience first and conformation second. So, I am sole owner and didn't have a neuter contract to sign. All the pups went for $1200 in this litter. Now I'm exploring getting a female in the future but that will happen after I get at least utility title on Jonah. Good Luck in you search.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy said:


> The breeder I bought my puppy from was pretty easy to deal with. He knew I wanted a puppy for obedience first and conformation second. So, I am sole owner and didn't have a neuter contract to sign. All the pups went for $1200 in this litter. Now I'm exploring getting a female in the future but that will happen after I get at least utility title on Jonah. Good Luck in you search.


Gibbs was also the same price as his littermates. I had thought conformation would be fun, but never really considered it a possibility. It just happened that everyone else getting a puppy were strictly pet only, while I wanted an obedience/rally dog/conformation friend!

In another thread, I saw that you had contacted Birnam Wood. I think if you could get the pick puppy from a breeder like them, it would be awesome, however, pretty unlikely as they will probably keep pick bitch. You might have better luck with the smaller, less famous kennels that are still producing champion puppies, etc.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

I have three puppies from three different litters. All different ages from the same breeder. All have fabulous pedigrees, all do well in the ring. She did in no way guarantee a show champion. 

I have two bitches and one dog. I bought the Dog for $2200.00 with unlimited stud rights and she has to approve all bitches he is bred to unless they are owned or co owned by me until he is a finished champion. 

I bought the two bitches one for $900.00 and one for $1200.00 both I owe 2 puppies back if they are bred.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

All our show potential puppies are $1500. I do warrantee that they will get their clearances and not have a disqualification within the standard. I also will not let a puppy leave here as "show potential" that I would not keep myself. I only want the best of the best representing our breeding program.

I do not ask for a co-ownership, nor do I ask for puppies or breedings back. You have bought the dog and so it is now yours I will be as involved as the owners would like me to be as everyone seems to have a different comfort level there.


Jennifer


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> In another thread, I saw that you had contacted Birnam Wood. I think if you could get the pick puppy from a breeder like them, it would be awesome, however, pretty unlikely as they will probably keep pick bitch. You might have better luck with the smaller, less famous kennels that are still producing champion puppies, etc.


Breeders breed for themselves and to keep their breeding programs going. It is actually a good sign when you are looking for a show potential puppy that the breeder is planning on keeping a puppy from the litter. That tells you that the breeder really believes in the breeding.

You cannot expect to get "the" pick bitch with most breeders. The breeder themselves or close friends will be keeping that puppy. If a person is willing to sell you the pick bitch, then I would look really hard at the breeding and ask why the breeder isn't planning on keeping a puppy.

I have breeder friends who have started out with 3rd or 4th pick bitch as their foundation and have had that bitch finish their ch first and go one to become an outstanding dam. In a really good litter, there will almost certainly be more than one nice puppy and you also must remember that what in one breeders pick puppy may not be another's. You are also looking at very young puppies and making your best guess as to which puppy will meet the potential as adults. None of us has a magic wand or a crystal ball though

Jennifer


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the best advice for a person who wants to get into showing in the breed ring is first to pick a kennel that has dogs they really like/i.e., dogs that they feel are what Goldens should be and a human who they like and can work with and build the relationship with the breeder with the understanding that you are interested in getting a show prospect and then work out a agreement with that breeder about payment/puppies back. When getting into a new breed and going into the breed ring, I would think the relationship between the breeder is just as important as the dog you get.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hvgoldens4 said:


> All our show potential puppies are $1500. I do warrantee that they will get their clearances and not have a disqualification within the standard. I also will not let a puppy leave here as "show potential" that I would not keep myself. I only want the best of the best representing our breeding program.
> 
> I do not ask for a co-ownership, nor do I ask for puppies or breedings back. You have bought the dog and so it is now yours I will be as involved as the owners would like me to be as everyone seems to have a different comfort level there.
> 
> ...



This is pretty similar to my breeder which I think is very good and fair. I've heard of some crazy contracts...


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I got a steal! I paid $1,000 for Hush, and everyone that has seen her so far has agreed that she is very much show potential, and if she continues to mature the way she is, the odds of her obtaining her CH are pretty high.

I wanted a bitch, and I was turned down by a number of breeders due to my lack of experience, but ultimately, found and forged a relationship with Laura (PointGold) right here, and wound up on the list for one of her breedings. I was initially on the list for what I think was a breeding with a slightly stronger pedigree, but the litter only had 2 pups... so that did not work out. Laura had pick bitch from a litter sired by her Crew, and offered me that puppy. The breeding was a repeat breeding, which had produced some very nice puppies the first time around. I trusted her evaluations completely, and the end result was Hush, whom I might add... other breeders on the forum immediatley pointed out as something special when photos were posted of the litter. 

I think there are places Hush could improve physically, but overall, she is a very nice puppy, with an absolutely perfect front, and has always displayed very nice and natural movement. 

The contract I bought Hush under is through the dam's owner, and is what I find to be, very fair. I have full breeding rights so long as I obtain clearances (and annual eye clearances), and I feel like there may also be a show clause in there, but I don't have the contract in front of me. Of course, I had an endorsement from Laura, which made it a much easier process. 

Like I said, I've had other people evaluate Hush, and they all seem confident in the assessment that this is a show quality puppy, and she shows strong promise. I'm taking a handling class right now, and I plan on dabbling in the breed ring myself until Hush has matured, and then sending her out with a handler. 

If I do ever decide to ever breed her, it would only be under the strict guidance of Laura. Hush's sire is throwing some excellent babies, and I would not be opposed to getting another puppy by him sometime down the road. 

A puppy of the same caliber on the east coast would have probably cost me $1,600-2000.


----------



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your answers, very helpful!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I think I got a steal! I paid $1,000 for Hush, and everyone that has seen her so far has agreed that she is very much show potential, and if she continues to mature the way she is, the odds of her obtaining her CH are pretty high.
> 
> I wanted a bitch, and I was turned down by a number of breeders due to my lack of experience, but ultimately, found and forged a relationship with Laura (PointGold) right here, and wound up on the list for one of her breedings. I was initially on the list for what I think was a breeding with a slightly stronger pedigree, but the litter only had 2 pups... so that did not work out. Laura had pick bitch from a litter sired by her Crew, and offered me that puppy. The breeding was a repeat breeding, which had produced some very nice puppies the first time around. I trusted her evaluations completely, and the end result was Hush, whom I might add... other breeders on the forum immediatley pointed out as something special when photos were posted of the litter.
> 
> ...


 
Seriously? You believed all that? HA. She is a pet, and should be sent back to Northern MI immediately


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Seriously? You believed all that? HA. She is a pet, and should be sent back to Northern MI immediately


She's yours! TAKE HER! She found a dead wild turkey, that no joke, is as big as she is... and decided to bring it to me on our walk this morning. She's on her way to the airport right now... one way ticket to Traverse City!

It wouldn't be a problem, but after I said "Drop It!" 9,000 times, and she reluctantly obliged, her loving personality came out, and she decided I needed kisses.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Dead wild turkey kisses.... lucky you!

I only get the 'I didn't really just clean the litterbox, that's not litter on my nose it's dust' kisses.


----------

